# Gamefiguren



## coldcat (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte mich an paar Spielen heran wagen und sie selbst schreiben.
Ich habe aber leider noch keine Software für die Gestaltung der Figuren und
die Umsetzung der Bewegungen.

Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

Es wäre schön , wenn ihr paar Programme kennt, die man möglichst im Internet
kostenlos downloaden kann


----------



## Steff_91 (3. April 2007)

kostenlos... hm...
also ich nehme mal stark an,das du 3d modelle verwendest(also kein 2d spiel)
du brauchst für die 3d modelle folgendes
-lauffähige 3d engine(kenne mich damit nicht aus)
-grafikprogramm(am besten gimp,da gratis)
-3d programm(am besten gmax oder blender[blender hab ich mal angetestet und bin echt nicht klargekommen])
-programiererkentnisse(kanne mich damit nur bedingt aus)
-viel zeit und geduld(mit 1-2 jahren lernen und 1-2 jahren entwicklung hast du zu rechnen,je nach komplexität)
ich hoffe du bist dir im klaren darüber dass du viel zeit,kreativität(du brachst ständig ideen)und geduld brauchst.ausserdem solltest du dir ein onlineteam zusammenstellen,da ein einziger kaum zu einem ganzen spiel in der lage ist.eine interneteseite und forenbanner sind ebenfals notwendig,da sonst das projekt versandet(dein team löst sich wegen mangelnder kommunikation auf oder kommt nur schwer voren,man findet kaum neue mitglieder)
eigenlich würde ich gerne helfen,doch ich habe bereits selber ein mmpog projekt am laufen,das mich wohl noch'n jahr beschäftigt.


----------



## akrite (4. April 2007)

coldcat hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe aber leider noch keine Software für die Gestaltung der Figuren und die Umsetzung der Bewegungen.
> Es wäre schön , wenn ihr paar Programme kennt, die man möglichst im Internet
> kostenlos downloaden kann


 nimm Blender 2.43, damit dürftest Du erstmal beschäftigt sein ;-)


----------

